

Ask HN: Please help me find an old story - nuttendorfer

I've been looking for it for about 2 hours with no success.<p>The story linked was about a person dealing with people not able to pay up(Distraint, distress). There where a few comments about unethical jobs that only few people carry out.<p>Unfortunately this is all that I can remember which made the search fruitless.
Thanks in advance!
======
DanBC
Maybe this?

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1545220>)

Or this? (doubtful)

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3026230>)

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921154>)

~~~
nuttendorfer
It's neither, thank you anyways!

